# Don't put kittens on hold until you have a deposit



## sarah123456789 (Mar 12, 2009)

Now I know why deposits were invented  haha, 2 kittens have been on hold for someone since they were born, then the person was complaining about money being tight and not being able to get the deposit but silly me was still holding them, then it clicked in my head, well if you cant pay a deposit how are you going to pay vet's bills?! So I have decided to not hold them any more and let other people come and view who can afford to buy and keep a pet. In future kittens will be available until a deposit is paid this way it saves arguments, at least I've learnt my lesson.

So sorry I just had to share it and get it off my chest


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2009)

Dont worry we have all been there, I kept a kitten back from my last litter as they were busy then on holiday, all of a sudden the kitten was 14 weeks old ready to go and they found a cheap cross to buy! 

Always get deposits now!


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

yes deposits are a must ...


----------



## mistique57 (Feb 22, 2009)

Yep been there i never hold a kit now without a deposit,lol.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

It must be awful to be let down like that. maybe next time previosnally hold the kitten for say 1 week to await the deposit? just an idea then maybe still take enquires and have someone who likes the kitten on stand by incase they dont send deposit. Its just an idea


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

yep deposits are defo a must  mind you i have heard a few stories where people have left a deposit and still didnt come to collect the kitten !!

hope you find a home for the fur baby soon


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

I don't breed cats, but I'd never take a deposit for a puppy until I had met the owners. Firstly, I want to know that they are going to the right home, and secondly, a deposit is part of a legally binding contract. Once you have taken a deposit, you are duty bound to sell to them. What if when you meet and vet them you decide that it is not the right home for one of your precious kittens (or in my case puppies )


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Although I am a breeder, I recall years ago when looking for my queen, I offered a deposit and felt a lot more comfortable when my offered deposit was accepted. That way, I know that the breeder is also "bound" in some way to sell me the selected kitten as promised. Doesn't *always* work though, as I learnt ... but it can help. I used to never accept deposits for my kittens as it seemed to me that, if you promise to buy, then I promise to keep reserved, the kitten a buyer selects. However, I am reading more and more stories of breeders whose potential buyers run off and get something inferior but cheaper ... and not telling the breeder until the pedigree kitten is much older.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Have you met the people? Do they seem like good kitten owners? Things happen which require people needing to fork out a large sum of money. They maybe had enough but now haven't for a very simple reason. I don't think you can automatically assume they won't therefore be able to give them vet treatment etc....

I have enough money to care for all of my cats so they want for nothing. But that doesn't mean I could afford £400 for a kitten. I'd have to save.

I'm just saying if you've met them and them seem nice then maybe it's wrong to assume.

But at the end of the day they are your kittens and if you want to take them off hold then I hope they get great new homes soon.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

I had a bit of a situation with Mistys kittens. A man contacted me and liked the bi-colours I had. He asked if I could hold it for him, he didn't want to pay a deposit and couldn't visit as he was on holiday for 2 weeks.

Then a lady came to pick her kitten and wanted the 2 bicolours! I didn't know what to do but I liked the idea of them going together, so I said yes.

The man returned from holiday and emailed me. I am sad to say I ignored his first email as I felt so bad. Then he emailed again and he had a very nasty attitude, I emailed him back explaining I liked the girls going together and he had not paid a deposit and apologised but he was still quite nasty. 

Quite please he didn't get a kitten to be honest.


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Good for you - hope he jumps in a freezing lake. Your babies went to the right home - ie, not to him.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Rraa said:


> Good for you - hope he jumps in a freezing lake. Your babies went to the right home - ie, not to him.


 Nice way of putting it.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I never take a deposit, as I would rather the new owners came back because they wanted the kitten and not just because they would lose out on a deposit. In 7yrs of breeding, have yet to be let down. That said I wouldn't consider booking a kitten out from birth, because you can not tell whether the kitten is the right match with the new owner as you have no idea of his/her temperament. Very few pet owners will wait 13 weeks for a kitten.


----------



## mistique57 (Feb 22, 2009)

I would of done the same no deposit no kitten,lol.


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Well at least we learn from our mistakes!!  xx


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Why are some breeders taking deposits for their kittens from people they havent yet met? Where does the vetting part come into it then? 

Surely its much easier to wait and see if the prospective buyer is going to be suitable first - that way you also avoid any complications that may arise when you finally do meet and you decide not to let them have a kitten. By accepting a deposit you virtually ARE promising them a kitten. 

If interested buyers can't be bothered to come and meet my kittens first then they dont get one as it shows that they are not fully committed. When someone enquires that is quite a distance away from me I make it clear that I would like them to visit first, if they get 'iffy' about it then I tell them they should try for a breeder that is closer.

My viewings are from 9 weeks - after the first jabs as by this age they are all starting to show their individual personalities and I will have chosen the one I want to keep back. This is the stage where Im willing to accept a deposit if all goes well after the visit.


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

I also agree with Angeli in regards to vetting the people first before taking any sort of deposit, in my op i agreed to always taking a deposit but i hadnt realised the OP had not even met the owners. 
cant really add anything more to what Angeli has already stated 

good luck finding them homes


----------



## sarah123456789 (Mar 12, 2009)

No lol I didnt want him to send me money without viewing the kitten, he was saying he would come then changing his mind and saying oh well I dont think Ill get the money for the deposit, in my opinion it felt as if he was just leading me on saying he wanted them but had no way of paying for them but I was still holding them for him until I decided to say no, which was hard as I dont like the thought of confrontation and when I had said no he did get nasty and implied I just wanted the money, well no because Im only 18 and my dad and my brother paid for my cats and to get me set up for breeding , so I have many years of paying back to do before the money from the cats is mine but even then it will go on the cats boosters, food, toys and Im wanting to start showing in the future and that costs a lot of money, I just hate it when people insinuate that breeding is an easy job and you rake a load of money in every litter, well you dont. I wouldnt pay a deposit without seeing a kitten first so I definitely wouldnt let someone else do it, Im glad they are not going to him though. Looking back conversations were a bit strange and he even asked for a picture of me :s hahahaha.


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

sarah123456789 said:


> No lol I didnt want him to send me money without viewing the kitten, he was saying he would come then changing his mind and saying oh well I dont think Ill get the money for the deposit, in my opinion it felt as if he was just leading me on saying he wanted them but had no way of paying for them but I was still holding them for him until I decided to say no, which was hard as I dont like the thought of confrontation and when I had said no he did get nasty and implied I just wanted the money, well no because Im only 18 and my dad and my brother paid for my cats and to get me set up for breeding , so I have many years of paying back to do before the money from the cats is mine but even then it will go on the cats boosters, food, toys and Im wanting to start showing in the future and that costs a lot of money, I just hate it when people insinuate that breeding is an easy job and you rake a load of money in every litter, well you dont. I wouldnt pay a deposit without seeing a kitten first so I definitely wouldnt let someone else do it, Im glad they are not going to him though. Looking back conversations were a bit strange and he even asked for a picture of me :s hahahaha.


lol oh so had a lucky escape then


----------



## sarah123456789 (Mar 12, 2009)

yeah deffo! lol


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

sarah123456789 said:


> I wouldnt pay a deposit without seeing a kitten first so I definitely wouldnt let someone else do it, Im glad they are not going to him though. Looking back conversations were a bit strange and he even asked for a picture of me :s hahahaha.


You'd be surprised how many do want to leave a deposit without viewing first. 

The person you describe here sounds really dodgy - dont think it was a kitten he was interested in. ut: As you are just starting out can I just recommend that you NEVER allow anyone to view your kittens at your home unless there is another person present - preferably your dad.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Angeli said:


> Why are some breeders taking deposits for their kittens from people they havent yet met? Where does the vetting part come into it then?
> 
> Surely its much easier to wait and see if the prospective buyer is going to be suitable first - that way you also avoid any complications that may arise when you finally do meet and you decide not to let them have a kitten. By accepting a deposit you virtually ARE promising them a kitten.
> 
> ...


I can understand some people taking deposits, when i got 2 of my maine coons i paid deposit to hold them and went to collect when ready it was an 18 hour all round trip. The breeder did talk to me alot on the phone etc and ask loads of questions though so sometimes i think deposits are good. We did however agree that when we met if she didnt like us then we understood.


----------



## sarah123456789 (Mar 12, 2009)

Angeli said:


> You'd be surprised how many do want to leave a deposit without viewing first.
> 
> The person you describe here sounds really dodgy - dont think it was a kitten he was interested in. ut: As you are just starting out can I just recommend that you NEVER allow anyone to view your kittens at your home unless there is another person present - preferably your dad.


Yeah there is always my mum, 1 of my brothers and his girlfriend in some times my dad and eldest brother are in aswel, I don't think they would let me be in on my own, I don't think I'd allow my self to be either lol, very good advice though thankyou.


----------

